# issues?



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

anyone else having issues with archerytalk? I havent had internet for the last few days, and now i have it back. the site wont work. just curious if its just me? thanks!


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

It seems to be down, I've talked to lots of others and no-one can get on there tonight.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

I am unable to get the page to load also.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

They are doing some maintenance on the site and running into more bugs than they expected


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Still down today...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

appreciate the responses. glad its not just me.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Forum Members

The forum will reopen in a few hours to complete maintenance work, we appologize for the down time.

AnthonyG


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Forum Members
> 
> The forum will reopen in a few hours to complete maintenance work, we appologize for the down time.
> 
> AnthonyG


:lol: few hrs.. yeah I've heard that one before...


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

that few hours has been a long time lol


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

It's back up now.


----------

